# Promenea rollinsonii....



## biothanasis (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello all,

Does anyone know what conditions (light, watering etc) this genus needs in order to grow well and flower again? Does it have any fragrance, cause there is a slight unpleasant rotting smell that derives from the plant, but psbs and roots seem ok!!!! Any suggestions/tips? Thank you in advance...

Best regards, Thanasis...


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 9, 2007)

I have had one for many years. Intermediate temps, don't dry it out hard between watering. I have grown mine in sphagnum for years, and another division in bark for years. Both are doing well. Mine usually bloom once a year in mid-winter. But your conditions may shift when it blooms. Not difficult. Susceptable to slug damage. 
Leo


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you very much Leo...


----------

